
DAO.LINK, the bridge between blockchain and brick-and-mortar companies - bpierre
https://blog.slock.it/announcing-dao-link-the-bridge-between-blockchain-and-brick-and-mortar-companies-9510ba04d236
======
avoidwork
"For those unfamiliar with the concept of DAOs, Decentralized Autonomous
Organizations are blockchain-based entities driven by immutable computer code
as opposed to fragile, complex by-laws. Because DAOs consist of computer code,
they interact with the physical world through Contractors."

lol wat

